# Repairing and Maintaining G-scale Trains



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, David.

We have some experienced big train
guys who populate our G scale forum.
They'll be glad to help you get your
train running again.

Tell them what make and model locos
and power supplies you have and relate
the problem you mention.

Don


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

Thanks Don! Will get info out in the morning!


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

Good Morning! Per Don’s suggestion, I am going to add detail about the two engines I am having issues with.
The first is model 20761.1 LGB 995005. This engine was running fine, the suddenly stopped and the MTSstation was requesting a reset. When I pressed the reset button, the engine buzzed for a couple of seconds then stopped and the MTSstation wanted another reset. I changed out the engine, reset the MTSstation and entered the digital code for the new engine. No issues. I then tested the 995005 again and got the reset request again. I noted that I had not changed the digit code back to that engine, but got the same response. I am wondering if the decoder card is failing?

The 2nd engine is model 20900.1 LGB 3005. This engine would not run at all, but the lights would come on for either direction I tried. So I see the train is getting power, but have no idea why it will not run..

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

David, I moved you to the appropriate forum, hopefully you can get these running.


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

How do I find the G gauge forum?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

David Hughes said:


> How do I find the G gauge forum?


You’re in it.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

David Hughes said:


> How do I find the G gauge forum?



This is the g scale forum but if you need to go there instead of going there thru alerts you hit the bars up top to see tge lists of forums. Scroll down to the second section to where the scale forums are and you will see g scale. Click that and u are here.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Dave, just click on your icon in the upper right hand corner, and view your profile. There you can see your posts or threads you started.

LGB Manual are found on the ONlyTRains main page, lower left hand corner. The bottom of he list has some usefull info. The board layout and instruction.

Can motors fail over time. SO can the engine run conventionally? There may be a switch somewhere. If not, you may have to pull the motor to test it with a power source. I think the board is fine it may be the motor.


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

Thanks everyone! First time in a community and still trying to get the hang of it. So I have been to the trainsOnly site but guess you have to be a member to see the files?


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

Good day all! I did some testing with the LGB 3005 20900.1 today, where I found the switch in the cab and tried it in all three positions that are available. At this point the engine did not respond in any switch position. I also noted that none of the lights are working now as well.. suggestion on my next step? I have not taken an engine apart before, but am willing and interested in figuring out how to do so. I did remove the plate between the wheels on this engine once, then put it back in place.. I have downloaded the manual from TrainsOnly though it is only one page and not really clear to me. Again any help would be appreciated!


----------



## David Hughes (2 mo ago)

Good day again! I did some more testing, this time with the LGB 995005 20761.1. I also found a switch in the cab and tried all three positions. I all Three positions, the MTS Station almost immediately requested a reset, though the front light of the engine did turn on and then off. There was also a buzz prior to the MTS station requesting the reset. Next step? Thank you for your considerations! I neglected to add photos to the last post, so here are pics of this engine and the LGB 3005 attached.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These motors hold the engine in a box. If your remove screws over the box you can see inside but cannot remove the box. The box is held on from the front and back.On the back remove those screws. Remove the rods and there is usually one piece of plastic needs to be disconnected that hold a rod. The front may have a screw but the smoke unit screws in the bottom. I can be trial and error and a few extra screws may be removed that have to be.

To replace the motor when you need too, the top has to be removed. Take pictures because there are stiff wires that may move out of place.

On the Mian Page of Only Trains there is a link to LGB manual in the lower left.
One diagram on the bottom shows the connection to the board.

Do not forget to replace the traction tire at some time.

The nuts on the linkage to the red engine will require a wrench, a nut driver will not fit.
It is possible to make your own and notch out a piece of flat metal.


----------

